# An Enlightening Observation



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2012)

I just put two racks of St Louis cut ribs on the WSM (vertical smoker). Just for ease of everything, I wanted to only use the top rack, so I cut the racks in half. 
I happen to have one of those rib racks that I've never used. The kind that you stand the ribs up in so they take up less room, so I used it rather than fiddling around to see if these extra long racks of ribs would fit without.
And as I'm putzing around this mornnig a thought came over me... how the heck am I going to sauce these when the time comes? 
My only thought is to carefully pick up each half rack with a pair of tongs, brush, then lay it back into it's spot.
I'll know in a few hours if I ever use this thing again or not.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2012)

It's all an evil plot to get you to cook the ribs dry.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 15, 2012)

I smoke my ribs using a rack standing them up. When I'm done smoking them I remove them from the rack a finish them on the grill that's when I apply the sauce. 
My wife likes them sauceless and me and my son like them sauce so it works for us.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmm... evil plot... I KNEW IT! 



I was actually thinking of finishing on the grill, but it goes against my principle. All or nothing. Otherwise I could have just "smoked" them on my gasser.
Oh well. Time will tell. I've got about another hour yet anyway.


----------



## Alix (Jun 15, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a picture of my setup. Its actually a SS dish rack from Target. Its lasted 3 years so far and probably somewhere around 40 racks have been put through it. Cost about 8 dollars.  Good investment.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, Alix... they's et 

And my rib rack will go back from where it came, gathering dust. What a PITB. Trying to get the ribs out of it was an exercise in patience. And I'm just not a patient person   They were bigger coming out and than going into the rack.


----------

